# Bowel movement help



## Hunters (Jul 24, 2013)

Hi! We adopted a 4 mos old puppy two months ago and continue to have issues with soft stool. I changed her from the puppy food they were feeding her to Earthborn Meadow Feast that my 10 year old Golden is eating and does very well on. Her stool isn't as soft since the switch but isn't formed either. My vet wants to give her meds (she was spayed today and they were going to try to get a sample from her while she is there) but I don't feel that's the route I want to go. She also suggested switching her to a hypoallergenic food which I've never heard of, for 3 months to see if that helps. It is supposed to be easier to digest.

She has gained 14 pounds in the two months we've had her. She is a typical Golden, food driven and loves to eat with boundless energy. She does have a sensitive stomach and has Diarrhea when I give her store bought treats (even though they are as natural as I can get when it comes to training treats). I find when I give her homemade treats (all gluten free, as we are a GF household) she does fine but the stool is soft. 

Has anyone had this issue? I would appreciate any insight with this as I am not sure what to do next. Thanks so much! 

Michele


----------



## TopFlight (Jul 24, 2013)

Try a tablespoon of plain canned pumpkin (the the one with pie seasoning). It's all fiber and usually helps bulk up stools. If it seems to help a little, you can increase it as tolerated. Most dogs go nuts for it. Good luck!


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

TopFlight said:


> Try a tablespoon of plain canned pumpkin (the the one with pie seasoning). It's all fiber and usually helps bulk up stools. If it seems to help a little, you can increase it as tolerated. Most dogs go nuts for it. Good luck!


 
NOTE: use *plain* canned pumpkin, NOT the one with pumpkin-pie seasoning.


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

I understand your desire to feed a holistic, grain free food. Our Max eats Acana Wild Prairie, which is a grain free, high protein food. However, he is an adult, 3 years old.

I think it is possible that the Earthborn may be too rich for your puppy. Max had large, soft stools when we got him at 11 weeks on Puppy Chow. We switched him to Eukanuba Large Breed Puppy food. I doubt if it is considered "holistic", and is not grain free, but it is fairly low residue and Max did great on it. He ate the Eukanuba until he was about 15 months old. Also, maybe Earthborn has a food that is not so high in fiber and not grain free.


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

I noticed that Earthborn offers "Puppy Vantage" for puppies. Holistic but not grain free. Information states it is easy to digest.


----------



## Millie'sMom (Sep 7, 2012)

Try the plain canned pumpkin, that does NOT have any seasoning in it. I ususally use baby food bananas when my 2 have loose poop.

It is very possible that a young puppy will have parasites or giardia or coccidia. Please give a sample to your vet to test, and a round of worming meds or metro pills maybe all that is needed. 

Do you know what your original breeder was feeding her? It appears, if I am reading your post correctly, that the puppy had loose stools on the breeders food as well. If that is the case, then a worming may be a good idea.

Your puppy was spayed at 16 weeks?


----------



## Hunters (Jul 24, 2013)

I'm hoping that the vet does get a stool sample while she is there. She did suggest worming her as well. She is 6 months old. 

I'm not against switching her food, as Dave suggested, I do worry about her sensitive stomach. I may try the puppy food from Earthborn as opposed to the vet recommended food. The vet said if she is on this food, she can't have anything else (absolutely no other food) or it may not work.

Thanks for all your help!


----------



## Thalie (Jan 20, 2008)

I agree with having a fecal done (there is a specific test for Giardia) and if necessary use meds to help with the issue.

If the fecal is negative for everything, perhaps decreasing her food by 1/4 cup might help. Puppy Col got Giardia shortly after she came home so we treated for that but even after all the meds were done, the poop was still a bit too soft. I decreased her food a teeny tiny bit and there was a marked improvement after a few days. We did the pumkin also but start with a small quantity because pumpkin can work both ways.

As far as the treats, I was very careful the first month (especially with the Giardia problem appearing) and used her kibble as the main treat item (deduct that from her daily allowance) until things stabilized.

I hope your pup's tummy gets better soon.


----------



## Hunters (Jul 24, 2013)

Quick question, will she gain weight if she has worms? She is super skinny and tall but has certainly gained weight while being with us, even though she remains pretty skinny.

Thanks 
Michele


----------



## Millie'sMom (Sep 7, 2012)

Sorry, I misread your original post. I was wondering why a 4 mth old would be spayed, now it makes more sense.

I am not sure if she would have trouble gaining weight, with a mild worm infestation. She may also be in that gangly teenage stage, where they just dont seem in proportion. I agree with Thalie above, maybe a decrease in food will help. It may seem counter-intuitive to suggest reducing her food if she seems skinny. But if she is having loose poops, she is not digesting everything her food has to offer.


----------



## Hunters (Jul 24, 2013)

That does make a lot of sense about reducing her food. Thank you all so much!


----------

